# New corals



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

https://twitter.com/JohnniGade/status/229643933012086784/photo/1/large

Just got two new corals today. Its the red and green right next to each other in the top right corner.

1. What are these? In terms of name and species 

2. What is those transparent almost dustlike strings coming out of them?


Hope they cheer up a bit :/


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Can't even take a guess at those. Pic is to far.
Well, possibly, possilby, the left one is some sort of Plate Coral. But the one on the right....No clue.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

What about those strings sticking outs from it?


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Twitter / JohnniGade: http://t.co/AdUxNgDM

better?


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

But I guess its hard to see when they arent blooming or whatever you call it. They are shrunken right now.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Definately Plate Coral on left
Now i'm going out on a limb here for the one on the right....Possible Flower Pot Coral. But we'll know more when its popped open.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

should those dust strings worry me?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Its possible that those strings are the coral.....well, dissolving.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh god. Not good. Hoping it will look better tommorow. Might post a pic.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Do you just feed your corals with a couple ML of coraldrops ^^?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Coral drops?
I use Phytoplankton
Liquid Invertebrate & Coral Foods: Kent Marine PhytoPlex Phytoplankton Reef Supplement
Marine Reef Aquarium Supplements: Marc Weiss Coral-Vital


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

JohnniGade said:


> Oh god. Not good. Hoping it will look better tommorow. Might post a pic.


How long have they been in the tank now? Under what lighting? And what water parameters?


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Uhm. Guess 6 hours. Light is turned off since im in another timezone  its past midnight here.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You might want to up your lighting schedule to around 8-10 hours if yoiu plan on keeping corals. What type of light is it? And if your lighs are off, the polyps may not show until your lights come on.


----------



## Nick1258 (Jul 5, 2012)

My plate coral did something like this it was weird lasted about a week I thought it was dying, I just let it sit and the bottom of my tank on the sand bed and it later stopped secreting the slime, i believe it was just clearing its system im really not sure, I don't know if it's normal but just saying mine did the same but now it's twice the size it was 2 months ago and very healthy. Good luck.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Nick1258 said:


> My plate coral did something like this it was weird lasted about a week I thought it was dying, I just let it sit and the bottom of my tank on the sand bed and it later stopped secreting the slime, i believe it was just clearing its system im really not sure, I don't know if it's normal but just saying mine did the same but now it's twice the size it was 2 months ago and very healthy. Good luck.


Wow. Thats very encouraging. Turned on the lighting a bit earlier today.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Nick1258 said:


> My plate coral did something like this it was weird lasted about a week I thought it was dying, I just let it sit and the bottom of my tank on the sand bed and it later stopped secreting the slime, i believe it was just clearing its system im really not sure, I don't know if it's normal but just saying mine did the same but now it's twice the size it was 2 months ago and very healthy. Good luck.


Should I remove the slime?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No. Let nature do its thing.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

Just anxious you know. Seems pretty dead. And the slime touches the other corals and they close as well


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

How long has the tank been set up?


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

For two weeks. But it has just been moved, from a friend to my house. But same water and stuff.


----------

